# Anti - Depressants : The most depressing thing



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, a little about me first - suffered IBS-C for 7 years, recovering well now. I had very poor sleep during IBS-C and sometimes depression. NONE of the 5 doctors I consulted recommended anti-depressants(hereafter AD) and sleeping-pills to me. I have never used them and do not even want to try. I was tempted to do so, despite knowing the demerits, luckily i chose otherwise.I am NOT a doctor or a scientist, but I do know some of the "rudiments" of science - biology,chemistry and physics. Some of what i say may already be known/suggested to you. To begin with, I ask you does a person always need a degree (it has its benefits, i know) to analyze or think rationally ? Of course, you must only consult "qualified doctors" (do not mistake the quotes for sarcasm) for your problems. But does this qualification imply that the doctor is actually giving "correct" advice, regardless of the nature of his/her intentions ?I would like to begin by saying that *ONLY AN IDIOT OR UNAWARE PERSON* will recommend sleeping-pills and anti-depressants. Now that i have said this, i can see angry comments, statements like "oh, here comes another self-appointed doctor" and the like heading my way. I will let that pass. In my humble opinion, there are two reasons for depression :1- disease in the body (the suffering makes you unhappy)2- "disease" of the mind (negativity, greed , aggression etc.)Do you think that AD can be beneficial when all it does is "suppress the symptoms" instead of dealing with the cause ?Take a look at those who use narcotics ? Some of their reasons are "to get a kick", "to forget troubles" etc. Do narcotics really solve their problems ? You know the answer. I feel that there is not much difference between a "budding" drug-addict and a regular AD user. Both will discover that their dosage increases with time or their "cures" become ineffective.Consider an example.Suppose a person needs affection, love ,care and hugging (sometimes one does not realize it !). So what should this person get to be happy ? Certainly not AD. Another example, a person has a chronic disease. Should the doctor strive to find out the solution to the problem with an open-mind or prescribe AD's if that person is depressed/has a lack of sleep ?When the answer lies within you, it is useless to look for solutions elsewhere. For the foolish doctors (NOT ALL ARE FOOLISH):*When the only tool you possess is a hammer, every problem begins to resemble a nail... *If any of you want to deal with stress, I suggest that you "change the way you think and your life-style" (perhaps i need to add some info here). Some wonderful relaxation methods (I AM NOT saying that stress is THE ONLY cause in your case):1) playing with friendly pets, dogs in particular(unless you are allergic to them)2) socializing and joking.3) keeping "bad" emotions away as much as possible.4) "pranayam" a set of simple, FREE ,breathing technique that also stimulates the internal organs. I will not suggest "yoga" because it may be too demanding for you. Again, there is no 100% guarantee it will bust stress, but its definitely worth reading about.5) Getting rid of the root cause of your problem (could be more than just the mind, could be lifestyle, medication too)If you find this information relevant to you, suggest it to others.good luck and stay happy.PS : I DO NOT say that ALL medicines are bad, but there may be some problems for which medicines may be ineffective/of no use. I will not hesitate to use a medicine for non ibs-c reasons, if the need arises(I hope it does not).


----------



## strato86 (Aug 3, 2011)

If it weren't for Mirtazapine, then I may have undoubtedly killed myself 18 months ago. Only problem is, it has now stopped working and am feeling very suicidal again. Different people.............


----------



## gastropatient (Jan 4, 2012)

Your gut has neurons, and neurological medication acts on neurons. This is why Prozac helps with Irritable Bowel Syndrome, and why undiagnosed Crohn's disease may present as treatment super-resistent depression.This is also why Mirtazapine helped me with my Gastroparesis and pseudo-obstruction (basically IBS-C but with a motility twist). I would still be taking it if the munchies you get from it weren't making me fat! But don't think these types of drugs can't be effective on your gut just because they are also effective on your brain. Separate, but similar.


----------

